# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  أهل الكرم والعز

## تحية عسكريه

ما عارف شو بدي اقول هم هلي وتاج راسي وقرة عين الباديه هم البدو بكل انحاء الاردن الغالي من الشمال إلى الجنوب وأخص بالذكر  مفرق الخير مفرق العز تحياتي لكل عشائر وحمايل المفرق وهذا الاغنيه إهداء لكل نشمي ونشميه من المفرق وبشكل عام البدو .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يعطيك العافيه 
ومشكووور تحيه عالموضوع , تسلم والله بدك تحيه على هيك موضوع بما انو انا من المفرق بشكرك عن كل نشامى ونشميات المفرق
 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا عبدالله على الموضوع ...

بس انا رحت المفرق .... وبحبها كثير 

بس اكثر شي عجبني فيها .... لما تكون جوعان وتشتري عرايس  مع علبه ببسي ... بيطلع اشي من الاخر 

 :SnipeR (31): 

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  :SnipeR (20):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك العافيه





> ومشكووور تحيه عالموضوع , تسلم والله بدك تحيه على هيك موضوع بما انو انا من المفرق بشكرك عن كل نشامى ونشميات المفرق




العفو يا ستي بنظل مقصرين معكم واجبنا وانا كمان إلى قرايب بالمفرق مع إحترامي الشديد لكل أهل المفرق 


نورتي موضوعي بمشاركتك مرسي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكور يا عبدالله على الموضوع ...





> بس انا رحت المفرق .... وبحبها كثير 
> 
> بس اكثر شي عجبني فيها .... لما تكون جوعان وتشتري عرايس مع علبه ببسي ... بيطلع اشي من الاخر 
> 
> 
> 
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها



ههههههههههههههههههههههه يسلموا يا كبير عالمرور الرائع والمميز

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معاذ مش عاجبه بالمفرق غير العرايس والببسي

----------


## mylife079

المفرق حلوة بنخوة ناسها 


مشكور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> معاذ مش عاجبه بالمفرق غير العرايس والببسي


بس معاذ ما بعرف حلاة المفرق بأهلها وكرمهم وطيب أصلهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> المفرق حلوة بنخوة ناسها





> مشكور




وأنا أشهد تسلم إيديك أبو حميد نورت الموضوع

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يعطيك العافيه تحيه على الموضوع

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

الله يعطيك العافيه تحية ع الموضوع

المفرق كتير حلوة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك العافيه تحيه على الموضوع




ويعافيكي يا رب مقصرين والله واجبنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يعطيك العافيه تحية ع الموضوع
> 
> المفرق كتير حلوة



و يعافيكي يا ستي 

بس في أحلى منها مرورك على الموضوع

----------


## بقايا الحب

احلى تحية الك يا تحية 

فديت الاردن بكل محافظاتها

يعني وشويت فدوه للمفرق محافظتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> احلى تحية الك يا تحية





> فديت الاردن بكل محافظاتها
> 
> يعني وشويت فدوه للمفرق محافظتي



يسلموا يا غاليه بس المفرق بكل صراحة بدون مجحامله غلاوتها عندي كبير ة 
ونتي كمان نورتي الموضوع بوجودك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذا الموضوع سيكون لحظة التطور كل ما يخص أهلنا بالمفرق من معلومات عن هذه الماحفظة الطيبه ارجو ان تفيدونا منكم ببعض منها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا المفرق الغالية ما شاء الله عليها وناسها كلهم كرم وجود

----------


## &روان&

*شكرا اللك الفيديو كتير حلو 
والحكي احلى عن المفرق*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *شكرا اللك الفيديو كتير حلو 
> والحكي احلى عن المفرق*


يحلي أيامك وهذا من طيب أصلك

----------

